# C B started 10/28 smoked 11/12



## tropics (Oct 30, 2015)

Picked up a whole loin bone in saved a piece about 3 lbs.













100_3074.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 30, 2015






Mixed up Pops Brine using Turbinado instead of Brown and lower salt













100_3073.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 30, 2015






into a 2 gal zip lock 













100_3076.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 30, 2015






Now for a 14 day rest in the fridge 













100_3077.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 30, 2015






We'll be back

Richie


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 30, 2015)

This is one of my favorites. CB makes the best breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 30, 2015)

Watching this one Richie. wet brine with low sodium if I understood it correctly? Using the turbinado I'm curios if you notice a change at the end from brown sugar.

I have my first BB coming out of cure tomorrow will post the adventure...

Tom


----------



## daveomak (Oct 30, 2015)

Did you make a gallon of Pops brine with a  TBLS of cure #1....   and how much did the loin weigh....

Dave


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Did you make a gallon of Pops brine with a TBLS of cure #1.... and how much did the loin weigh....
> 
> Dave


Dave I made 1/2 gal used half TBLS. I did not weigh the meat going by thickness

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Oct 30, 2015)

So you know for the future....    Ppm nitrite is a ratio of weight : weight...   When using an equilibrium curing setup, the weight of the water and weight of the meat is the basis for adding the cure...  for each 5#'s, 1 tsp cure #1 should be added for a 150 Ppm nitrite addition...  

The 1/2 gallon of water with the spices, sugar, salt etc. weighs very close to 5#s..   so you have 1/2 tsp. for the meat portion or 2.5#'s of meat..   I'm sure you are within acceptable limits for curing...    Just noted the zip bag 1/2 full and wondered...

If you decide to weigh the zip bag with the brine and meat in it...   if it weighs approx. 10#'s or so, you can always add an additional 1/2 tsp. of cure #1....

If I'm confusing the issue.... my apologies...   Dave


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2015)

Finally after 2 weeks in the brine,rinsed patted dry.

Gave a lite coat of Black Pepper













100_3153.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015


















100_3154.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015






Ready for some Cob Smoke













100_3173.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015






Smoker set at  130*













100_3175.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015






Smoked for 9 hours













100_3178.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015






Rested over night sliced for breakfast













100_3179.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015


















100_3180.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015


















100_3181.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015


















100_3183.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015






Missed the breakfast pics.

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks Great Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was almost out of CB----Put 12 lbs in cure yesterday.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have to do one with TQ Thanks for the point John I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks darn good from here!

Another great cure/smoke from your place!


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks Great Richie!!!







Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looks darn good from here!
> 
> Another great cure/smoke from your place!


CB Thanks it is good today I will finish slicing and vac pack

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Looks Great Richie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom Thank You and thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

Used my Ultrex Slicer to finish the CB













100_3202.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 14, 2015






Nice supply for the 2 of us.

Thanks Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2015)

Yup---That'll definitely Hunt !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks tasty Richie, nice smoke !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks tasty Richie, nice smoke !


Justin Thanks that was nice the Turbinado sugar seems to be milder then the brown.Thanks for the point you get out hunting yet?

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

tropics said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Looks tasty Richie, nice smoke ! Thumbs Up
> ...



I'll have to give the turbinado a try, I need to make some more CB myself !  

Yea, been hunting every weekend since Oct 25th.  Got our deer, now in the morning starts muzzleloader elk....  We have til Dec 9th on this hunt, but it wouldn't hurt my feelings to be done tomorrow....  LOL !


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I'll have to give the turbinado a try, I need to make some more CB myself !
> 
> Yea, been hunting every weekend since Oct 25th. Got our deer, now in the morning starts muzzleloader elk.... We have til Dec 9th on this hunt, but it wouldn't hurt my feelings to be done tomorrow.... LOL !


Good Luck I have only had Elk meat once it is good Good Luck safe Hunting


----------



## disco (Nov 15, 2015)

Great looking bacon and I like the idea of the turbinado. Points.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice smoke Richie!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## tropics (Nov 16, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke Richie!
> 
> POINTS!!!!


Case Thanks the way we have been eating this,it won't last long.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2015)

Dang it man you are making my list very long - Looks great

DS


----------

